# Farmall Super A



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

This is my childhood tractor its was my grandads and he passed it down to me.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Cool old tractor, do you have any attachments with her.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

I wish it used to have a buzz saw on it but when i carried it back from new york i dident have any room so i left it :dazed: I would like to get the cultivators for it


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

yumyum It ain't heavy it's my tradctor 2funny.

 Al


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

The cultivators and arms off of a 100-240 will work on it, but it looks like you're missing most of the parts. They may look a little different, but will still work. You also need the arm that goes on the right side of the tractor for the front cultivators.

I had some extras off of a 230, but let them go when I sold my 140. I may still have a couple of feet for one, but that wouldn't do much good without the other parts.

Make sure your lights have 12 volt bulbs in them or that Delco alternator will blow the original 6 volt bulbs out.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

They have 12 volt bulbs but the high beams to work i think i need a two phase lite bulb


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

On my 140, which was a late model with factory alternator, I think I remember sealed beam headlights. I don't think I have any functioning headlights on my current tractors, so it may end up being a non-issue for everyday use.

I was mistaken on the front cultivator operation rod, you can see it on the left hand side of this picture.










The right hand side was for the tilt on the quick hitch, mostly for moldboard use.

Here's the same tractor two days later on the other rare extreme of summer weather.


----------



## DanO (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Guys, this is my first Post, i just Joined the Group, so if i screw this up ...well...'I Yam What i Yam."...I just started working on my first farm tractor, a 1953 farmall Super A that i inherited from My Brother in W.V...these pics were taken the day i got it back to N.Y.
I'm trying to learn as much as possible about the Super A..looking foward to talking to you guys and getting tour advice, I've been posting my ongoing progress & updates on You Tube , if you care to check them out, my user name there is MrDanoconnor .....thanks, Dan O'


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I really need to pick one of these tractors up someday for my Dad. He learned to drive tractor on a Farmall A and he really was sad the day my grandpa traded it in for the 350 utility. I still have the original manual for it here, just no tractor.


----------



## buffalow2 (Jan 28, 2005)

my grandpas supper A


----------



## Dave Barrett (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey i got one that looks just like that


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the photos guys! Nice collections!


----------

